# BYU at Utah State



## Dodger

The Thursday odds have the Cougars by 4.5 points. Although the private companies that produce pick lists are saying to take the Aggies +5. 

I think this is a good opportunity to right the ship for the Cougars. I'm cautiously optimistic about their chances. 

I predict that Heaps is going to have a better showing this week. I think he will throw at least his 2nd and 3rd TD passes in blue. I predict a good showing for JJ DiLuigi.

I predict Hoffman and Jacobsen have a good game but that the receiving core still has problems holding on to the ball. 

I think the defense will be vulnerable to runs up the middle now that Fuga is out. Fuga isn't really big enough to be a nose anyway, IMO. So'oto moving to nose will give some increased speed to the defense (as it did in So'oto's interception last week against NV) so I don't expect Utah State to make it to the edge of the field very often. But, I do see an opportunity for Utah State up the middle. Hopefully Rich can help in that department. I predict a big game for him as well.

I'll take the Cougars by 3. Cougars 24, Aggies 21.


----------



## Riverrat77

I think the Cougars win by a decent amount.... I'll say Cougars 21, Aggies 10.


----------



## jahan

With as many key injuries as USU has I can't go with them as much as it pains me to say this, BYU will win by a touchdown, 28-21. I hope I wrong! Go USU!


----------



## HighNDry

I had BYU losing in my season predictions but USU has a lot of injuries I didn't expect. To me this game is a toss up. BYU tends to be a little bigger and might wear the Aggies down a bit, but USU I feel has a little more team speed at key positions, they are at home, they hate the Mormons, and a scrambling QB causes the Y problems. I really want to give the edge to USU...but...BYU is due to do something right and this might just be the game where a few things fall into place. It's conference weekend, they may not have the luck-o-the-Irish, but BYU just might put it together in a BIG way this Friday!


----------



## Dodger

HighNDry said:


> . . . they hate the Mormons . . .


Really?


----------



## jahan

Dodger said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . they hate the Mormons . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

They don't hate the Mormons considering USU is about 75% LDS, but they we do hate BYU! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> They don't hate the Mormons considering USU is about 75% LDS, but they we do hate BYU!


That's right. Three of my roommates played on the USU basketball team in college and all three were LDS. Utah State has a strong LDS student population and a boatload of institute classes and student wards who get absolutely crazy at games.

BYU wins this one going away. I'm going to say the Cougars win by 3 touchdowns or more.


----------



## mm73

jahan said:


> They don't hate the Mormons considering USU is about 75% LDS, but they we do hate BYU! :twisted: :lol:


Something I have never understood, having grown up mostly outside of Utah.

Anyway, I am going to predict that BYU wins 24-17 in an ugly game.


----------



## Huge29

BYU's equipment truck driver said that the worst place to go is Logan; not even a close second as far as bad fans.


----------



## jahan

mm73 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't hate the Mormons considering USU is about 75% LDS, but they we do hate BYU! :twisted: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I have never understood, having grown up mostly outside of Utah.
> 
> Anyway, I am going to predict that BYU wins 24-17 in an ugly game.
Click to expand...

It is quite simple and embarrassing to admit, but most USU students are BYU rejects.  I on the other hand never had a desire to go to BYU, they wouldn't allow my mullet. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Kevin D

Sorry Cougar fans, but your team is about to go 1-4. GO AGGIES!!


----------



## GaryFish

The Wagon Wheel stays in Provo. Again.

[attachment=0:10ejg593]wagonwheel02.png[/attachment:10ejg593]

Aggie fans, this is what it looks like. I know many of you weren't even born last time it was in Logan.


----------



## HighNDry

Isn't it typically Tequilla Days in Logan when BYU comes to town? It has been in the past. My mistake: I guess they don't hate the Mormons, they just hate the ones who don't enjoy Tequilla. HaHa Hehe.

So why do they hate BYU? Give me 5 good reasons not related to the Mormons.


----------



## GaryFish

1. Aggie is reallly a wannabe Cougar, but didn't have the grades. Still bitter about not getting into BYU.
2. Lavel coached at BYU instead of Utah State - where he could have been great for the old alma matre.
3. Provo isn't nearly as cold as Logan
4. BYU has hotter women.
5. Aggie doesn't like Cougar continuing to say they aren't as smart. Thinks Cougar is an arrogant POS.


----------



## Packfish

GaryFish said:


> 1. Aggie is reallly a wannabe Cougar, but didn't have the grades. Still bitter about not getting into BYU.
> 2. Lavel coached at BYU instead of Utah State - where he could have been great for the old alma matre.
> 3. Provo isn't nearly as cold as Logan
> 4. BYU has hotter women.
> 5. Aggie doesn't like Cougar continuing to say they aren't as smart. Thinks Cougar is an arrogant POS.


Well one out of five isn't bad- if you're shooting Wood****. (0:


----------



## jahan

In all fairness, many students choose USU over BYU for many reasons and could have easily got into BYU. I could have got accepted into BYU, but I would rather give myself a labotamy than do something stupid like that. :mrgreen: :lol: Plus it is much more fun to throw beer on Max Halls family. 

Kind of a funny story, one year when I was watching a game between USU and BYU about 8 years ago, Cosmo was running around on like 6 foot tall stilts over in the visitor area of the field. Well Big Blue ran over there and totally took him out and Cosmo hit the deck hard, I didn't think he was going to get up, luckily for him cats have nine lives. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

jahan said:


> In all fairness, many students choose USU over BYU for many reasons and could have easily got into BYU. I could have got accepted into BYU, but I would rather give myself a labotamy than do something stupid like that. :mrgreen: :lol: Plus it is much more fun to throw beer on Max Halls family.
> 
> Kind of a funny story, one year when I was watching a game between USU and BYU about 8 years ago, Cosmo was running around on like 6 foot tall stilts over in the visitor area of the field. Well Big Blue ran over there and totally took him out and Cosmo hit the deck hard, I didn't think he was going to get up, luckily for him cats have nine lives. :lol:


I think I love you... in a totally non gay, Fixed + Plotty sort of way....  Ok, or not... but that was a good post. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

jahan said:


> Plus it is much more fun to throw beer on Max Halls family.


See, now I KNOW you are just a poser! No self-respecting Aggie would waste a good beer by pouring it on someone's family.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it is much more fun to throw beer on Max Halls family.
> 
> 
> 
> See, now I KNOW you are just a poser! No self-respecting Aggie would waste a good beer by pouring it on someone's family.
Click to expand...

Well it was an Odoul's.  :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

That's why I said "good beer."


----------



## Kevin D

While 75% of the student population at USU may be Mormon, the difference is that we still appreciate and can throw a good party!! Come Sunday morning that'll be us on the back bench....  

Yep, the first weekend playing a home game against an in-state rival is officially National Tequila day. Bottoms up Aggie fans!! :-|O|-:


----------



## Riverrat77

If it was good beer, you could share ONE and whatever Y fan you shared with would be hammered enough to start doing Tequila shots to celebrate. :lol:


----------



## Dodger

HighNDry said:


> Isn't it typically Tequilla Days in Logan when BYU comes to town? It has been in the past. My mistake: I guess they don't hate the Mormons, they just hate the ones who don't enjoy Tequilla. HaHa Hehe.
> 
> So why do they hate BYU? Give me 5 good reasons not related to the Mormons.


I don't think religion has anything to do with it nor do I think it is fair or, for that matter, even right to bring it up.

But, in the spirit of good sportsmanship, I'll play along.

1. Because BYU has, with a few exceptions, a winning season every year, usually at Utah State's expense.
2. Because any Aggie would leave their team in a heartbeat for a chance to play in the right color blue.
3. Because Cougars don't need a bell tower or a full moon to kiss a girl. 
4. Because BYU has 35,000 enrolled and graduates around 6500 people every year whereas Utah State enrolls 25,000 and graduated 1632 last year.

And finally,

5.  Because BYU has beaten down the Aggies every time they have met for nearly the last 20 years.


----------



## HighNDry

Sweet reasons. I didn't mean to offend anyone with the Mormon comment. I thought it a legit question. To be honest, I do think there is a religious overtone to the games from both Utah and USU. Maybe it's a lower percentage than what I think, but it seems to be there and sometimes thick. Anybody out there willing to admit it or do you just keep it under the radar because it's politically correct?


----------



## Dodger

HighNDry said:


> Sweet reasons. I didn't mean to offend anyone with the Mormon comment. I thought it a legit question. To be honest, I do think there is a religious overtone to the games from both Utah and USU. Maybe it's a lower percentage than what I think, but it seems to be there and sometimes thick. Anybody out there willing to admit it or do you just keep it under the radar because it's politically correct?


Totally understand. I don't like mixing religion and football.

I think the term "Holy War" implies religious differences between the Utes and the Cougars. I don't think it is appropriate. I think there is enough to like and dislike with Blue and Red that religion doesn't need to be a part of it.

Anytime BYU plays an instate school it seems to me to become a Mormon vs. Non-Mormon affair. I think that divides us as people, as friends, and as neighbors. We can be Reds and different shades of Blues, but I think we should make every effort possible to remain friends aside from the 4 hours it takes to play a football game . . . and maybe for a few minutes after.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I might have to take my prediction back. This is the worst BYU defense I think I've ever seen. They're just weak, really atrocious.


----------



## callofthewild

so is the offense!!!!!!!


----------



## huntnbum

-_O- -_O-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Holy cow...just holy cow...I feel like I'm watching the Gary Crowton era all over again. Is it just me or are the Cougs getting worse instead of better?


----------



## Dodger

Congrats to the Utah State fans on your win. You had the better team tonight.

I'll stay the course with Bronco. I don't think even a losing season compares at all to the Crowton era. I don't really know how much you can expect out of a team with a 19 year old kid at the helm.


----------



## GaryFish

Wow. This really pretty much sucks. My only consolation from being the team that loses to Utah State, is I could be RiverRat, and be the team that lost to the team that lost to Utah State. Of course, that's like being happy that you only stepped in the dog crap with one foot instead of two. Tough year to be a Cougar. 

Good for you Aggie fans. Lob all the crap you've saved up. Cougars deserve it.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> With as many key injuries as USU has I can't go with them as much as it pains me to say this, BYU will win by a touchdown, 28-21. I hope I wrong! Go USU!


I guess some people like the taste of crow instead of victory. Once again, I said that BYU was going to lose, and I was told NO WAY because Utah State has lost a lot of key players and Utah State wouldn't have a chance. Hmmm BOY was I right *AGAIN*. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jahan, jahan, jahan you should know by now that BYU isn't good at all.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> BYU isn't good at all.


True statement. They're just not a good football team this year. I have to admit I'm more than a little surprised by just how bad they are, though.

Congratulations to the Aggies. I went to Utah State and my wife and I became True Aggies on the block A at midnight under a full moon on Homecoming night. I went to all the games and got crazy cheering for the Aggies. You'd think I'd cheer for Utah State. I still root for the Cougars when the two teams play. I'm an Aggie fan the rest of the year.


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> With as many key injuries as USU has I can't go with them as much as it pains me to say this, BYU will win by a touchdown, 28-21. I hope I wrong! Go USU!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some people like the taste of crow instead of victory. Once again, I said that BYU was going to lose, and I was told NO WAY because Utah State has lost a lot of key players and Utah State wouldn't have a chance. Hmmm BOY was I right *AGAIN*. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jahan, jahan, jahan you should know by now that BYU isn't good at all.
Click to expand...

I was wrong and I don't care to admit it. :lol: This is the happiest day of my life, JK. I just can't decide is USU getting that much better or is BYU that bad this year. I am so happy right now, us Aggie fans have gone through tough times for many, many years so a win over BYU is a great day no matter how bad they are. I think it has been nearly 20 years since we have beat BYU. I remember back in I believe 2002, BYU was ranked, USU was up like 4 touchdowns going into halftime and USU lost that game. You better believe I was nervous until about 10 seconds left in the game, I though USU would choke like usual. Yote and Highndry were right.

Now that I am done celebrating, I don't feel this is doom and gloom for BYU. They have Heaps, which by all accounts I have heard, could be one of the best quarterbacks to ever come out and BYU and that is saying alot. It is going to be a tough year, but if Heaps can get some receivers and get going he has a bright future. Honestly USU is getting better also. So BYU fans when you start getting depressed, just think how us Aggie fans have felt for 20 years, LOL.


----------



## Dodger

Upon further reflection, I do have to give the Cougars credit for at least being disciplined enough not to participate in cheap shots. 

One of the things I like best about the Cougars is that they are a classy football team. I see them stick a hand out to help an opposing player up. I don't see late hits. I don't see cheap shots. I see Bronco looking to shake the winner's hand. 

Don't get me wrong when I say this. Winning is important. But, I'm still proud to support a team that can lose with class.


----------



## Dodger

A classy winner:



jahan said:


> I was wrong and I don't care to admit it. :lol: This is the happiest day of my life, JK. I just can't decide is USU getting that much better or is BYU that bad this year. I am so happy right now, us Aggie fans have gone through tough times for many, many years so a win over BYU is a great day no matter how bad they are. I think it has been nearly 20 years since we have beat BYU. I remember back in I believe 2002, BYU was ranked, USU was up like 4 touchdowns going into halftime and USU lost that game. You better believe I was nervous until about 10 seconds left in the game, I though USU would choke like usual. Yote and Highndry were right.
> 
> Now that I am done celebrating, I don't feel this is doom and gloom for BYU. They have Heaps, which by all accounts I have heard, could be one of the best quarterbacks to ever come out and BYU and that is saying alot. It is going to be a tough year, but if Heaps can get some receivers and get going he has a bright future. Honestly USU is getting better also. So BYU fans when you start getting depressed, just think how us Aggie fans have felt for 20 years, LOL.


Not so classy winner:



coyoteslayer said:


> With as many key injuries as USU has I can't go with them as much as it pains me to say this, BYU will win by a touchdown, 28-21. I hope I wrong! Go USU!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some people like the taste of crow instead of victory. Once again, I said that BYU was going to lose, and I was told NO WAY because Utah State has lost a lot of key players and Utah State wouldn't have a chance. Hmmm BOY was I right *AGAIN*. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jahan, jahan, jahan you should know by now that BYU isn't good at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## orvis1

Did someone here predict a bowl game for the cougs? What games are left on their schedule they can win other than NM? I think 4 wins looks realistic now.. OUCH tough year to be a cougar fan not the way you wanted to start the new area of independence! Nice job on the win Utah State.


----------



## Kevin D

You know, the BYU/USU was a lot bigger deal in the 50's, 60's and 70's than it is today, rivaling even the U of U/BYU series. As an Aggie fan, BYU's move to independence is a plus for us because it makes scheduling games with USU easier. I just hope that an annual USU/BYU series takes on the same aura as it did in years gone by. 

You'll have to excuse me now while I call my father-in-law and rub it in.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen

Oh my heck................... Way to go Aggies. 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder

Well I might have to just agree that BYU might not win 4 games let alone 7 to get to a bowl. Whats wrong with the **** wideouts shoot even I could catch the balls those guys were dropping. Plus that one interception were Heaps just lobbed the ball up and the wideout only ran about a 7 yard curl route. Something is seriously wrong on this offense. And the defense is terrible at stopping the run. Granted all five games have been against teams with good scrambling QBs but still you should have learned from the first 2 or 3 and planned for it. 
Congrats to the Aggies for taking BYU to the woodshed. BYU fans sorry but its going to be a long long year.


----------



## lehi

You could tell Bronco was dying inside from the look of his face. 


GO AGGIES!


----------



## Packfish

Like already has been said, I held my breath until the last minute- Great job Aggies. Felt bad for the BYU injured. I became an Aggie during Tony Adams last year - I knew the good days and I have known the bad- I have never ever seen Cougar receivers drop balls like that. Hopefully the Ags are getting better and can keep it rolling, though a couple of late hits I would have them sitting out next game. Just for pure stupidity. BirdDogger I have no idea how you could be an Aggie and pull for BYU though . Just seems wrong in so many ways (0: What a great weekend- Ags win and limit of grouse. Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Packfish

*Re:Ouch- the fallout has started*

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=272&sid=12667809


----------



## mikevanwilder

*Re: Re:Ouch- the fallout has started*



Packfish said:


> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=272&sid=12667809


I don't know that firing Hill is going to fix the problem. They need to fire the recievers coach. I can't believe how many dropped passes there were last night. It also looked like Heaps was on a totally different page than his recievers most of the game. Heaps looks alright and that he has potential he just needs recievers to catch a ball thrown right at them. :roll:


----------



## Huge29

Dick Harmon quoted Jan Jorgensen saying that Hill was very volatile, which I can't imagine would fly. Must have been an ongoing personality problem, the O was every bit as bad as the D. Can't win many games averaging scores in the teens.


----------



## mm73

Many people on the Total Blue message boards are saying that Jaime Hill was not well liked by players, and they often joked about him having "small man's syndrome". There are also those who are saying that this came down from Tom Holmoe, and not from Bronco. I am sure Holmoe is livid that the program has fallen off so far from last year after the he!! he has just gone through to get them independent and get a contract with ESPN. I am also sure that Jaime Hill is not the only coach who has been put on notice, and was let go because he is the most easily replaced since Bronco can do double duty as HC and DC like he was doing until the last two years. I would not be surprised if Anae has been put on notice as well though.


----------



## GaryFish

I'm guessing there has to be something else going on that isn't being talked about. BYU won't fire coaches for the defense giving up points, especially with 6-7 starters injured. BYU won't fire for losing games. My guess is there is something else he was/wasn't doing that relates to the overall image of the team/BYU brand. No other school in the country with the same academic and personal standards(Northwestern, Stanford, West Point, Annapolis, Air Force Academy, etc....) is expected to win 10 football games ever year. So if BYU goes 6-6 or whatever, every year, it really isn't that big of a deal. They are far more concerned about the image and overall mission of the school than about wins and losses. Losses on the field, just like wins on the field, do nothing to promote/demote the BYU-brand. It is the violation of the core values and honor code that will do the damage.


----------



## Riverrat77

Riverrat77 said:


> I think the Cougars win by a decent amount.... I'll say Cougars 21, Aggies 10.


Had no idea it would be this lopsided the other way.... wow, just wow. The Cougs must have really played terrible. Good job for USU though, this has gotta make their season.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> I'm guessing there has to be something else going on that isn't being talked about. BYU fire coaches for the defense giving up points, especially with 6-7 starters injured. BYU won't fire for losing games. My guess is there is something else he was/wasn't doing that relates to the overall image of the team/BYU brand. No other school in the country with the same academic and personal standards(Northwestern, Stanford, West Point, Annapolis, Air Force Academy, etc....) is expected to win 10 football games ever year. So if BYU goes 6-6 or whatever, every year, it really isn't that big of a deal. They are far more concerned about the image and overall mission of the school than about wins and losses. Losses on the field, just like wins on the field, do nothing to promote/demote the BYU-brand. It is the violation of the core values and honor code that will do the damage.


I like you Gary, but I am so sick and tired of the ol' cop-out of football is down the priority, bull ****. They want to win games as bad as anyone and if they don't start winning games in the next few seasons, Bronco will be gone. I am not about for kicking a team when they are down, but get tired of the excuses. USU didn't have excuses, we would just say we suck. I guess what I am saying is it is about time to man up.


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> Wow. This really pretty much sucks. *My only consolation from being the team that loses to Utah State, is I could be RiverRat, and be the team that lost to the team that lost to Utah State. *Of course, that's like being happy that you only stepped in the dog crap with one foot instead of two. Tough year to be a Cougar.
> 
> Good for you Aggie fans. Lob all the crap you've saved up. Cougars deserve it.


This right here is why the comparison of we beat so and so by so much as opposed to another team winning by less, doesn't work. Hell, did that make sense? Basically its the argument that CS uses all the time.... if Utah beats Wyoming by more than Boise State, then Utah is better than Boise. This USU vs. BYU game has just proven that theory invalid.

BYU beat Washington, but got beat by USU, who is admittedly terrible. Washington just beat USC, who was actually ranked. Who is the better team? It is a cumulative result, not just based on one game or comparing scores. Even though UW just beat USC, I'm not going to say they're back.... everybody gets lucky once in a while.


----------



## GaryFish

I've repeatedly said "we suck." And made no excuses for on-field performance. I've been very forward in pointing out the weaknesses leading to/causing the losses.

The above comment is in relation to the firing of a defensive coordinator that has been part of a coaching staff that has won ten+ games the last four years. You don't up and fire the guy for tanking one year. That doesn't happen anywhere in the country. Sure, BYU wants to win. Absolutely. And this year they aren't winning. But that doesn't get a coach fired in the middle of the season. There has to be something else going on that isnt' being made known to the public. That's all I'm saying. 

USU dominated BYU on Friday, and did it with a lot of their second team guys because of injury. No excuses. The Cougars suck this year.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> I've repeatedly said "we suck." And made no excuses for on-field performance. I've been very forward in pointing out the weaknesses leading to/causing the losses.
> 
> The above comment is in relation to the firing of a defensive coordinator that has been part of a coaching staff that has won ten+ games the last four years. You don't up and fire the guy for tanking one year. That doesn't happen anywhere in the country. Sure, BYU wants to win. Absolutely. And this year they aren't winning. But that doesn't get a coach fired in the middle of the season. There has to be something else going on that isnt' being made known to the public. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> USU dominated BYU on Friday, and did it with a lot of their second team guys because of injury. No excuses. The Cougars suck this year.


From things I have read the dude was an asshat. So let me ask you this, why wasn't he fired last year if he has always been a prick? There are quotes from Jan Jorgenson saying no one liked this guy. The only difference is the fact that they are losing games, it has nothing to do with the fact that BYU has such higher standards than everyone else. They will put up with less than standard if they are winning games, that is all I am saying. Also I am not ragging on BYU, I think Heaps is the real deal, he has lots of improvements to make, but he is going to be fine if they can get some receivers who can catch the ball. I guess we will just agree to disagree on the reason for the coach getting fired.


----------



## GaryFish

I think you hit on something extremely valid - when teams win, they put up with more. And when the lose, the already present problems can capsize the whole ship if allowed to fester. Losing maginfies the negatives. If he was so disruptive in the light of losing, that he was breaking up the team, or saying/doing things that reflect poorly on the school, then that is another thing. But I still think there is more to the story than four bad defensive performances.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> I think you hit on something extremely valid - when teams win, they put up with more. And when the lose, the already present problems can capsize the whole ship if allowed to fester. Losing maginfies the negatives. If he was so disruptive in the light of losing, that he was breaking up the team, or saying/doing things that reflect poorly on the school, then that is another thing. But I still think there is more to the story than four bad defensive performances.


There is always more to the story. It sounds like he had little man syndrome. Last year he had to be restrained from getting into a fight with one of the players. I don't fault BYU, it is human nature to ignore or be more forgiving of problems when everything else is going so well.


----------



## HighNDry

Can I go back and change my picks for this season. I did have USU beating them, but I think I had BYU winning a few and now I'm not sure they can win any. Oh, and I did say there was more going on with the program than meets the eye. From the AD down, there's some real issues.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> This right here is why the comparison of we beat so and so by so much as opposed to another team winning by less, doesn't work. Hell, did that make sense? Basically its the argument that CS uses all the time.... if Utah beats Wyoming by more than Boise State, then Utah is better than Boise. This USU vs. BYU game has just proven that theory invalid.


I cannot believe that you thought I was serious. I was just stirring the pot. BTW, can we all say that BYU is a cupcake right now?


----------



## Huge29

Weird deal! The 1320 guys were complimenting what a great move it is so that BM can be more involved in what he does best, in that way, Anae is lucky that BM's domain is defense. Kind of sucks for anyone to be sandbagged, if there were issues last year, deal with it last year...
Ben Criddler was interviewed on 1280 this morning and he swore that he knew that no arguments or fights had EVER occurred between him any any coaches...I don't know how he could possibly know that having graduated like three years ago.


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> I cannot believe that you thought I was serious. I was just stirring the pot. BTW, can we all say that BYU is a cupcake right now?


After reading what you say on here... I always believe you are serious with what you type, no matter how far fetched it may sound. I do agree with you that BYU would now fit into the "cupcake" category... but as much as I hate em, I do think its just an off year.


----------

